# Penn squall 15 spin time



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a sql 15 magnet set on zero with the spool loaded to about 2 mm
using 17# test. The spool bearings were cleaned and relubed with yellow rocket fuel. The spin time is aout 12 to 14 seconds-seems a bit slow!
we checked a mag 525 and also a supermag extra and the spin times (set up exactly the same way) averaged about 25 seconds on zero.
Does anyone notice the same problem with the sql 15 ? Is it the magnet?? or??
If I set the mag control the same as I do on the knobbys ,it would be only about 3 or 4 on the squall
Seems like alot of overkill on the squall magnets.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

may just need to clean the bearings on teh squall, honestly for fishing 12sec is probably to much spin time thought especially if you have a good powerful cast


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have the same side to side play on the spool between all reels compared?


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

side play is the same on all 3 reels and yes the bearings were cleaned and lubed with yellow rf


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

spin em dry, only real way to tell how fast somethin is, jmo


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess they real question is, How does it cast??


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

The squall 15 just dont have as much magnet variability as the Penn 525 SEM. The magnets all the way off are closer to the spool then when the magnets are all the way off on the 525 SEM. However it is plenty fast. I was casting mine with 3 clicks from off and it was waaaaaaayyyy too fast. I was running my bearings after soaking them in lighter fluid and 2 drops of Red Rocket Fuel.


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 16, 2007)

Tracker's rhetorical comment is actually accurate. Who cares how long a reel free-spins...the Abu's will go forever if you want them to. Unless you're only doing this to impress, the more important question is whether you are satisfied with the adjustments and distance under load, bait and weight. 

I cast a Penn 525 mag, Calcutta 400 and Cardiff 400 (level winds removed) in light surf, and don't have a bit of distance relativity. It all depends on the rod and my reel adjustments for the prevailing conditions.

So, unless you're a tourney caster going for 725 feet, you're going to want resistance with bait and weight.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

In response to Lucky's question, my 15 spins about 30 sec and 12 spins 25 sec. Both have ABEC 7 dry ceramics. My Supermag Extra spins over a minute. However, I agree that spin time is not necessarily indicative of distance.


----------

